# Can I hook up a large propane tank to a camping stove (or other small applicances)?



## ygagnon

I have a small 2-burner Coleman camping stove, as well as a 10,000 BTU propane heater. I normally buy and use 16oz propane canisters for these appliances, but am wondering if I might get a better value if I purchase and hook up a 20 lb tank instead. 

Is this possible to do? And would I need any special cables or fittings/regulators? If so, .. what extra equipment would I need? Is it even worth it? And is it safe to do? I ask because I've read that it generally isn't very safe to store and use propane tanks indoors (at least not large 20 lb tanks) .. and since I'm planning on bugging in, I don't want to introduce a fire hazard of any kind. I'm in a condo, .. so putting the propane tank outside isn't really an option (if you anticipate possible theft and the need for heat retention, etc). Does anyone here have any advice? 

If I'm stuck with having to use small 16oz canisters, where can I get the best deal on them? The best deal I've found so far is at Walmart (ie: 2-pack of "Worthington" brand 16oz propane canisters for $5.34). Has anyone here found a better deal anywhere else? If so, .. where?

Thanks!
- Yvan


----------



## mvan70us

I think it would be safe, you will have to get some fittings and some gas line. I dont think i would run these appliances indoors. Just take the unit to a plumbing, heating and cooling business, they will get you the fittings you'll need..You might need the lp tank with you also.


----------



## kyletx1911a1

Yes you can the size of the tank matters not, its the regulator
That does the work. As long as the regulator is made for the appliance
You will be fine


----------



## crystalphoto

Coleman - Coleman- 5-ft (1.52-m) High-Pressure Propane Hose & Adapter - 5-ft (1.52-m) High-Pressure Propane Hose & Adapter

Copied straight from the coleman site... Hope this helps

"Use your Coleman® stoves and lanterns almost 20 times longer without refueling with help from the Coleman® 5 Ft. High-Pressure Propane Hose and Adapter. This accessory *is all you need *to hook a 20-lb. tank to your camp stove or lantern for high-pressure fuel.

Connects appliance to refillable 20 lb. propane cylinder (not included) 
Hand-tighten counterclockwise"


----------



## badey

You have to buy an adapter and a regulator, but you can hook a larger tank up. They sell the adapters and regulators on amazon.


----------



## punch

Since you're in a condo, fire that stove up on the patio. Even with the 16oz. bottle, it wasn't designed to be used indoors.
be safe.

punch


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

As already mentioned there are adapter kits that are available and reasonably priced. They work well. You can assemble one your self but make sure you check it will for leaks regularly. Propane has a tendency to sink since its heavier than air and will accumulate in low lying areas where you may not smell it and create a very dangerous situation.

Personally I like the duel fuel model camp stoves. They use "White Gas" aka; Coleman Fuel or unleaded Gasoline. Gas is much cheaper but the white gas stores better longer term. The price of white gas can vary considerably on where you buy it even in the same store chain. Some walmarts will have it for about 8 bucks a gallon and others will have it for 12 plus a gallon. Go figure. I went this route becuase I often have 5 gallons of gas in a can around here in addition to the fact that my truck has a 35 gallon tank! Thats in addition to any white gas I may have around which means I aint running out of a fuel source anytime soon. I personally use the Coleman model 533 Single Burner stove. Its very small light weight and burns several hours on a pint of fuel. Yes I even used this inside to cook with 3 winters ago when we had a ice storm and got iced in several days and I wanted to conserve my propane which is what I heat with and I had only 1 x 40 lbs tank and 2 x 20 lbs tanks. Just crack a window slightly if you you use it in confined spaces for more than about 5 minutes and your good to go. That set up has now been regulated as my back up now as I found that with a folding Sterno Stove which burns much cleaner works as well and better in many cases. Its also cheaper I think as if you buy the Sterno in the 72 pack on line from wally world and pick it up in store there is no shipping and it works out to less than a buck a 2 hour can of it. It also stores much better than gas which has ethenol in it and wrecks havok on plastic seals and o rings common on gas appliances. For light in a power outage I also use oil lamps. It also can knock the chill off a room too. You wont be toasty warm though but you wont be a popcicle either. I have a small grill that will fit over mine if I take the glass globe off and it will heat water for Ramen Noodle, cup of hot tea or even warm up some caned goods to make them more palletable. For straight up heating Propane or Kerosene is probably the most economical. Just crack a window while in use and you will be fine. I used Kerosene heaters in Japan for 12 years without an issue that way as did 99% of my neighbors. Kerosene stores very well long term and while flamible its not voltile to the extent other options are making it very safe.

Just a few ways in which I have addressed the power outage thing as well as the ability to heat or cook.


----------



## ygagnon

crystalphoto said:


> Coleman - Coleman- 5-ft (1.52-m) High-Pressure Propane Hose & Adapter - 5-ft (1.52-m) High-Pressure Propane Hose & Adapter
> 
> Copied straight from the coleman site... Hope this helps
> 
> "Use your Coleman® stoves and lanterns almost 20 times longer without refueling with help from the Coleman® 5 Ft. High-Pressure Propane Hose and Adapter. This accessory *is all you need *to hook a 20-lb. tank to your camp stove or lantern for high-pressure fuel.
> 
> Connects appliance to refillable 20 lb. propane cylinder (not included)
> Hand-tighten counterclockwise"


Thanks for the link! I'm a little confused, however, since someone else here is saying that you also need a regulator. My camping stove has 2 knobs on it to control the flow of propane (one for each burner). Could those be considered the regulator(s) in this situation? Or do I still need some other piece of hardware?

- Yvan


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

The regulator mentioned is for reducing the pressure in the tank down to a workable pressure for the stove. Propane is under pressure like a fire extinguisher. This is why the re-fillable tanks are only good for 12 years after manufacture and will have to be static tested after that to continue to have them legally filled. Without that regulator installed you will blow every seal on your stove and possibly cause damage to other components.


----------



## LunaticFringeInc

Shop propane regulator at Lowes.com: Search Results

The silver saucer shaped component on this adapter for a BBQ grill is a regulator.


----------



## Pir8fan

Coleman makes fittings and hoses to do this conversion.


----------



## wrteetz

On my portable grill, no extra regulator was needed. I just got a hose with correct fittings from a camping store. They are a common item and nothing extra was needed to hook up the 20# bottle.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

You can hook any thing that uses a 1lb cylinder to a 20 lb tank because they both use the evaporated gas directly from the top of the tank, the 20 lb tanks even have an internal float to stop liquid propane for coming out in case it is turned on its side or upside down. You can not hook up to a forklift propane tank because they are designed to use the liquid propane unless you use a vaporizer. If you are hooking up to devices made for the 1lb cylinder I suggest you may want to get a filter that hooks directly to your device.


----------



## ygagnon

LunaticFringeInc said:


> Shop propane regulator at Lowes.com: Search Results
> 
> The silver saucer shaped component on this adapter for a BBQ grill is a regulator.


So would I need to get 2 cables then -- this one *plus* the coleman adapter cable?? 
Is there such a thing as an all-in-one cable that includes both the regulator and the adapter?

- Yvan


----------



## wrteetz

I do not believe that you will need an additional regulator unless yours is bad. All you need is the adapter hose from Coleman or something similar. 

Bill


----------



## rickkyw1720pf

This is what you want, Walmart sells them
Century 8' Hose With Type 1 QCC1 Propane Coupling - Walmart.com
I have used this many times.
A customers review also:

We bought this to connect our 2-burner camping propane grill to a big propane gas tank (instead of using the little propane tanks). It worked wonderfully. Would definitely recommend getting the 8-ft. hose and not the shorter one

All the newer 20lb tanks have the QCC1 coupling

All preppers should have this hose, you can use it to run propane lanterns, Mr Buddy heaters, camping stoves, plus I use it with a propane blow torch to start charcoal grill. 
1 20lb tank can be filled for a fraction of what you would pay for 20 1lb cylinders.
PS: they even make a device that you can fill 1lb cylinders from a 20lb tank. that is very cheap.
http://www.amazon.com/Propane-Tank-...052576&sr=8-3&keywords=propane+adapter+refill


----------

